# Signature Guitars - Let's see 'em



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

click for bigger picture

Gibson L5-CES Wes Montgomery details on Gibson.com 

... next?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

While some might say it's just another Washburn N4, this one is notable as it's from the very first year of production (1991), meaning it was built by designer Stephen Davies at his shop in Seattle. 

These guitars are typically referred to as 'Davies' N4s, and among N4 enthusiasts are very sought after. After 1991 production moved to the Washburn location in Chicago.

And btw, I love this guitar!

My 1991 'Davies' Washburn N4...


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

Very cool Washburn, I'm jealous. Here's my only signature guitar, it's an Epiphone Zakk Wylde signature... Yeah, I know... I did enjoy playing it for a good few years though, it's a fairly good guitar.

View attachment 4103


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My Ibanez PM35NT


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Not a huge signature guitar fan, but when this one was announced - I had to get it! She's definitely not a case queen as I play her quite often. Fender and Billy Corgan really nailed this one. Great price with great features, and there's just something about hardtail Strats!


Serial Number was edited out for this photo.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Next up. From the original series in the late 70's


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a George Benson model ST?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Sulphur,



sulphur said:


> That's a George Benson model ST?


Yes, good eye. 

That's a late 78 GB-10N (George Benson). Based on the serial number, it's probably one of the first. It has a hand signed label (oh NO -an autograph). That puts in the first batch of 250.
Click the picture in my post for more details.

Of course I knew of George Benson when I got it, but that didn't affect my thinking either way. I got it because it is a great guitar. I've never read a review that said otherwise.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

does this count?

my mother in law (70 year old chinese lady) knows I like guitars so she got this for me one Christmas.
She was so proud. I believe it was $200 at Zellers.
After using is a couple of times so she could see - I put it back in the box


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

puckhead said:


> does this count?
> 
> my mother in law (70 year old chinese lady) knows I like guitars so she got this for me one Christmas.
> She was so proud. I believe it was $200 at Zellers.
> After using is a couple of times so she could see - I put it back in the box


Awesome, that made me laugh. Oh mothers and mother-in-laws always have such good intentions in mind, but man, they can really do a terrible job with gifts sometimes.

My mother-in-law is great, but mom, I don't know what she's thinking sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

you know what they're worth!? check this ad out!

$600
YOU WANTED THE BEST... YOU GOT THE BEST!!!

Are you or someone you know a huge fan of KISS? The Starchild - Paul Stanley?! 
Need something to remember the 'Monster' tour by? Get this puppy before it is gone...

I am selling a Lyon - by Washburn, signed Paul Stanley (of KISS) Guitar.

Signed and #1007 of 5000

These were a limited release guitar and has a certificate of authenticity, 
the original box, picks and more! This is a sweet guitar and has an awesome style to it.


SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought this one thinking is was Dale Earnhardt's guitar.
Buyer beware.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Not really a signature guitar fan, as such, but I love my Ronnie Wood Tele from the ESP Custom shop. Just a fantastic build and great player.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Bound Teles look so formal and elegant especially in black.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

*The Signature without the signature*

I've had this since '95.












Got it because it felt good, sounded good, and gosh darn it, I liked it. 

It's a _No Signature EVH_ - and no discredit to EVH, I was just as glad that it did not have a signature on it. 
Mine...









One with EVH Signature










I played a lot of blues on this one in the 90's and not once did someone tell me I was playing the wrong guitar.

I have also had Roland GK pickup on it - and it worked very very well.



PS - here's a picture from the web that is a much better representation of the colour and visual depth of the finish. (not my picture)










And the back story from the Ernie Ball Forum
Info on Ernie Ball Music Man No Signature EVH



And lots more information at wolfgangguitars.com


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Of the 80+ guitars to pass through my hands in the past few years, I've only had 5 that could be considered sig models. Not pictured are a PRS Tremonti SE (got it to even out a trade, decent bang for the buck once I upgraded the pups) a Clapton (what a dog!) & SRV Strat that was my main player for about a decade. 

Pictured below are a 2009 Bloomfield R9 & a MIM Robert Cray Strat that has a perfect chunky "C" neck & an excellent set of Jon Moore pups.

View attachment 4355


View attachment 4356


View attachment 4357


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

puckhead said:


> does this count?
> 
> my mother in law (70 year old chinese lady) knows I like guitars so she got this for me one Christmas.
> She was so proud. I believe it was $200 at Zellers.
> After using is a couple of times so she could see - I put it back in the box


Any mother-in-law that isn't a b*tch is OK in my books. Props to her for trying.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That Bloomfield is a really sweet LP. I foolishly let one slip out of my hands (figuratively speaking) at a great price because we happened to be redesigning our living room at the time. A small regret.


Roryfan said:


> Of the 80+ guitars to pass through my hands in the past few years, I've only had 5 that could be considered sig models. Not pictured are a PRS Tremonti SE (got it to even out a trade, decent bang for the buck once I upgraded the pups) a Clapton (what a dog!) & SRV Strat that was my main player for about a decade.
> 
> Pictured below are a 2009 Bloomfield R9 & a MIM Robert Cray Strat that has a perfect chunky "C" neck & an excellent set of Jon Moore pups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, Intrepid. It was my 40th b-day present to me & a total game changer. Still trying to thin the herd, but it's become much easier to sell off other guitars. Or resist buying more.



Intrepid said:


> That Bloomfield is a really sweet LP. I foolishly let one slip out of my hands (figuratively speaking) at a great price because we happened to be redesigning our living room at the time. A small regret.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a better (?) picture of the MusicMan EVH Signature with no signature . I wanted to give you a better sense of the colour of the body.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, forgot about this being a Signature... lol Hiland model PRS. Super guitar. The signature doesn't add anything for me, but a great guitar is a great guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jimmie Vaughan Stratocaster, now with Fender Hot Noiseless Pickups


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

My Signatures


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi xbolt



xbolt said:


> My Signatures


Larrivée?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I like signature guitars!

*Limited Edition Music Man Albert Lee (With the famous green blanket)*


*Limited Edition Music Man John Petrucci*


*Fender EVH American Standard Wolfgang*


*Peavey EVH American Standard Wolfgang -Floyd Rose*


*Peavey EVH American Standard Wolfgang -Stop Tail*


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ne1roc,

Gorgeous pictures. And those are stunning guitars.



ne1roc said:


> I like signature guitars!
> 
> *Limited Edition Music Man Albert Lee (With the famous green blanket)*
> 
> ...



Do you have another shot of the Music Man Albert Lee









I'd like to get another, more head-on view to see the body shape.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow. Killer collection.
I love the Albert Lee!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Great collection ne1roc!

Here's a couple of pics of my AL...





I had an AL HH, it's since been moved along....


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow, those look awesome.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice guitars, guys. 

Me buying these had nothing to do with Billy Gibbons or Elliot Easton. 
They just happened to be signature models.










Don't have one of just the EE on Photobucket.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Great collection ne1roc!
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of my AL...


Thanks Sulphur! ANd thanks for posting a head on shot of the AL. I didn't have one. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, no problem. I'd forgotten that I had a "signature" guitar until you posted yours.
That is one classy unit! Green blanket approved. 8)
So that's a special run of them? I don't see the "Family Reserve" on the neck.

Oh ya, I do have another, a copy of one anyway,
Burny John Sykes edition...



I assume that there was an actual Gibson version of this guitar?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Its a 2006 Limted Edition, before the reserve line came out. I believe it was Music Mans 30th anneversary? The only thing unique about this is the Gold Hardware and Rosewood fret board which I think looks fantastic on the all black guitar. Heres a back shot!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi xbolt
> 
> 
> 
> Larrivée?




The red one is a Signature neck-through by Larrivee.

The others are Signature bolt-ons by Godin/Lasido


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't own a signature guitar but of all the ones I've seen, the Brian May signature guitar is the one that appeals most. At around $750.00 it is in the price range of many people but the reviews it has received are excellent. However, it looks like if you want one, you better grab them quick because it seems like it is out of production and there are only a few left.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Are these the Burns Brian May Sigs? They look great.


Steadfastly said:


> I don't own a signature guitar but of all the ones I've seen, the Brian May signature guitar is the one that appeals most. At around $750.00 it is in the price range of many people but the reviews it has received are excellent. However, it looks like if you want one, you better grab them quick because it seems like it is out of production and there are only a few left.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There was a red Guild Brian May signature guitar when I got my PRS.
I didn't notice it until after I made my choice, I would've like to at least tried it though.

All those switches though, they seem a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> There was a red Guild Brian May signature guitar when I got my PRS.
> I didn't notice it until after I made my choice, I would've like to at least tried it though.
> 
> All those switches though, they seem a bit overwhelming.


Yes, the switches do seem overwhelming. I would think most of them would be seldom used or it would be too difficult a guitar to play. None of the reviews I read mentioned any difficulty with the switches. They do look 1960-ish though but I guess that's what was used when Brian and his Dad designed the guitar.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought it was a Dale Earnhardt sig,
Now I think it's a Paul Grimm.
Very rare.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

After not playing for well over a decade this was the guitar that brought me back.




























Here are some details 



> Body size at lower bout: 16". Scale length: 25.4" Nut Width: 1 11/16"
> 
> Finish: Original blonde finish
> 
> ...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

sulphur said:


> All those switches though, they seem a bit overwhelming.


one turns on the TV, one opens the garage door, one for the air conditioner....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-ST- said:


> After not playing for well over a decade this was the guitar that brought me back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one nice guitar.


----------

